# Mesquite or Texas ebony blanks



## gcat (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm looking for a couple blanks to have a duck call made out of. Anyone have a suggestion on where I could pick one up?


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Where do you live?? I have some mesquite logs and be glad to cut you a chunk if you're nearby.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

same here. I'm in west Houston.

I have a bit of Texas ebony that I would sell a few call blanks out of, but it is rather plain.

For Texas ebony, call Nave's Sawmill in Kingsville: http://www.mesquitetree.org/ - it's not listed on their site, but they have it.


----------



## gcat (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm in San Antonio


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Woodcraft supply on hwy 281 at bitters had a few texas ebony blanks a week or two back that may work for you. Don't know what they wanted for them but might be worth a look


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

www.woodbarter.com


----------



## capthunterdude (Nov 15, 2006)

I have about 200 to 250 blanks of Texas ebony and Mesquite burl cut specifically for duck and goose calls.


----------

